# Country Comfort smoke dragon from the '70s



## mobetter (Nov 3, 2013)

Here she is after a quick blast and a new coat of paint. It resides in my un-insulated pole barn.

She has a huge firebox (~24" deep and 28" wide) I will someday enclose part of the barn and be able to run everyone out! For now the old girl gets used mostly for canning the harvest,  Or if I'm just in a mood to watch the flames.

Overfire is not in the old girls vocabulary!


----------



## webbie (Nov 3, 2013)

Heavy duty stoves!
I think they were made by the same fabricator that made Mack Trucks!


----------



## bigmac182 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have one of these in my basement of the house I am renting. It is marked CC800 and 1980 date of manufacture on the back. It looks like a great stove but the combustion plate(I think its called that) is warped. Do you mind posting a photo of the inside so I can see what it is supposed to look like. I am having a hard time getting it to draw.


----------

